# Frontline spot on cat question.



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I've been frontlining my 2 cats every 5 weeks, and my dog every 2 months with the frontline spot ons, but during brushing today, I noticed flea dirt in my Ragdolls fur, and saw a flea running!  I read the dog spot on, and it said you can reaply it monthly, so I have just done my dog again, but it doesn't say if it's safe to repeat the cat spot on monthly or not, but I did my cats again anyway, as I hate fleas!!! I'm going to buy a household flea spray from my vets just in case there are any hiding in my carpets! Does anyone know if it would be safe to just carry on doing my dog and cats monthly with the Frontline spot on? :confused5: Thanks, Amber. xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Fleas can become immune to frontline. go to your local vets and get some advocate which is a type of spot on. It kills fleas on contact and no need to spray the house. 

You can just to be safe though but thats personal choice


----------



## Meowwh (Jul 18, 2011)

I frontline my kitties every 4 weeks i sometimes do find the odd flea but the get very active when its warm so best to so the house too x


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Frontline isn't very effective anymore unless you use Frontline Combo which you have to get from the vet, this works in a similar way to Advocate in that it treats the environment too so any fleas that come into contact with your animals will die. Frontline Combo doesn't treat for worms though like Advocate does.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I've always uesd Frontline spot on for years with all my cats and dogs, and never had a problem, but the advocate does sound great if it worms too!!! I'll have to ask my vet when I next go in! Thanks!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Thanks for the replies! I've always uesd Frontline spot on for years with all my cats and dogs, and never had a problem, but the advocate does sound great if it worms too!!! I'll have to ask my vet when I next go in! Thanks!


I think I sound like an Advocate salesman on these forums sometimes, but I can't recommend it enough. Fleas, (most)worms and earmites plus it does your house over time and remains effective for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

It sounds like really great stuff! I must ask my vet! 

Just read about it and it doesn't say it does tapeworm. Do you still have to use a separate wormer then? My boys are wormed with profender spot on at the mo!


----------



## victoria121 (Jul 22, 2011)

Stronghold | Stronghold Flea Treatment | Side Effects this stuff is the best, doesn't do tapeworm, but does ear mites and other parasites, i got a year's worth of the vet last year at a special price, but they wanted £80 for a year's worth this time, however have just brought a year's worth on line with postage for £58. it's so worth it not to see those little critter's!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi!

Im a vet working for Merial, the company that makes FRONTLINE, and Id like to help with the question on how often you can apply FRONTLINE Spot On to your cats.

First of all, its perfectly normal to see a few fleas on your pet after a flea treatment has been applied. They will soon be dead. FRONTLINE Spot On does not stop fleas or ticks from jumping on to your pets, but it does kill them within 24 hours.

The UK licence for FRONTLINE Spot On means that at times like now, when there are a lot of fleas about, you can apply it as often as every four weeks to both dogs and cats.

I notice that a household treatment has been suggested by the forum  that is great advice and I would certainly recommend that you consider it.

Few people realise that fleas spend most of their life out in the environment, not sitting on your cat or dog. So your pet actually picks up fleas from eggs that have been shed into gardens, parks or fields by other animals (wild animals play a part in this too). They can also pick up fleas in the same way from bedding or carpets, which is why home spraying is a very important part of treating flea infestations.

The good news is that a home spray recommended by your vet can help deal with the flea eggs and larvae. What are much trickier to deal with are the pupae. A pupa is the stage in its life when a flea  just like a butterfly or moth  is protected by a hard cocoon. Pupae can hang around for months after spraying. Pupae are always ready to hatch and jump onto a passing pet when the time is right.

The way to deal with a home infestation is a combination of regular treatment of your pet throughout the year, not just when you see fleas, together with home spraying.

If anyone would like more help with flea problems, contact the FRONTLINE support team. You can go to Home | hugyourpet.co.uk - Powered by FRONTLINE | Dogs, Cats, Pets, Vets, Photos, Videos, Pet Advice, Flea Treatment, Tick Treatment and send them an email and they will be able to respond.

Hope this helps! Flea infestations can be a nightmare, but it is definitely worth persevering. Good luck!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Howldaloom said:


> Fleas can become immune to frontline. go to your local vets and get some advocate which is a type of spot on. It kills fleas on contact and no need to spray the house.
> 
> You can just to be safe though but thats personal choice


i'm with Leslie on this,

fleas spend 80% of their time on your furnishings or outside your house in other areas, so YES you DO need to spray the house and KEEP doing it. flea eggs can survive for up to 2 years before hatching so one spray may not do it all if the infestation is in your house.

check out the active ingredient of the sprays also and use different actives when reapplying to reduce the possibility of them becoming immune to the effects of the active ingredient.

Also try Biospotix, (from petplanet) it is a non-insecticidal flea spot on, which i used on neeper the other day and that night found a dead flea on her. we treat the house as instructed (having a fish tank and mostly open living room doesn't help though as can't treat the livingroom easily) but we've still got them what? a year after we first spotted them on neeper? somethign rediculous like that.

spray inside your hoover bag also, or dose a cotton ball and stick it in there. make sure you spray the brush or pad of the vacuum and any other brushes that you use to sweep the floor.

washing stuff also kills them off, so wash any rugs/covers/cushions etc you have and treat them afterwards to avoid 're-infection', and wash and/or retreat regularly (check label on treatment for timescales).

we dont' think our infestation is in our house as we never get bitten and having had a proper infestation at my mums house i know what thats like, there are plenty of cats in my area so she could be picking them up from anywhere, we still dose our house though, it doesn't take much for them to take hold and take over!


----------



## LisaCHughes (Apr 10, 2011)

Leslie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Im a vet working for Merial, the company that makes FRONTLINE, and Id like to help with the question on how often you can apply FRONTLINE Spot On to your cats.
> 
> ...


I frontlined my kittens last weekend & sprayed the house etc. Unfortunately I am still finding live fleas on them - they now love being combed and the first thing they do when they greet me in the morning is jump into the bath & start purring in anticipation of being combed.

Am going to ask my vet about advocate tomorrow when I have to pop in to the surgery to pick something up


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

i have frontlined and done the house and am still finding fleas i have just done two rescued kittens who came covered with stronghold and havent found a single thing on either of them i have always used frontline spray on lil ones but will now be switching to stronghold for all of mine


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Frontline combo is what I use but I agree, fleas can be acquired from the enviroment. Hoovering, washing the bedding (high temps and a touch of bleach is good) and use Indorex (Follow the instructions please). It's a full time job if your cats are outdoor or hunters!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Having read some of the responses in this thread I must say that I'm really glad that I dont have to comb our cats in the bath, wash our sheets at higher than 30 degrees, add bleach to the washing machine, hoover more than once per week and spray noxious sustances around the house.

Advocate.


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's nice. 

You should wash bedding at a higher temp (including your own) It kills all bugs.

The reason that there has been an increase in bedbugs in the UK is because everybody thinks that it's ok to clean at lower temps. hmy:


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Noz73 said:


> That's nice.
> 
> You should wash bedding at a higher temp (including your own) It kills all bugs.
> 
> The reason that there has been an increase in bedbugs in the UK is because everybody thinks that it's ok to clean at lower temps. hmy:


I am allergic to bedbug poo and flea dirt, I get a bad contact dermatitis reaction from both. I also get this from cat saliva, although I have tricks for managing that. I have to take my own blanket when I stay in hotels and such.

But the truth is that I have never even seen a bedbug outside of a hotel. I couldn't believe how big they are, a lot of people think that they are small little creatures that you need a magnifying glass to see, but they are nearly ladybug size!

We wash bedding in Ecover at 30degrees and tumble dry with lavender and mint leaves or dry outside over our herb planters. Haven't woken up with so much as a hive on me since 2003, so I don't subscribe to the wash temperature theory, although I do believe in the good hygiene practice one.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

This isn't aimed at any particular individual but it makes me laugh that when someone gives you sound information and people don't really listen. For example flea larve are really difficult to kill many vet sprays won't even kill them only ones that do are actually one that use sillicon and not insecticides as it suffocates them so if you go to vets with your cat that already has fleas buy some spray and frontline you apply spot on then go home and spray your house and funny enough you still keep finding fleas on your cat a week later? This isn't because frontline doesn't work it's because you have failed to prevent larve from hatching out and jumping on your cat. Actually one of the best spot on for fleas is bob Martin! hmy: (can hear knuckles cracking already with angry responses) not the usual crap but the double action one as it has an affect known as "hot foot" where the flea and ticks feet burn so they don't stick around for more than a few seconds. Everyone will have there own products that they can recommend, just please look at all the facts before switching and ask yourself have I properly protected my home and pet not just pet.  thanks for reading now please don't hurt me


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I think people are less bothered about the fact Bob Martin doesnt work than the fact it has made a lot of animals VERY ill...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sqp guy said:


> This isn't aimed at any particular individual but it makes me laugh that when someone gives you sound information and people don't really listen. For example flea larve are really difficult to kill many vet sprays won't even kill them only ones that do are actually one that use sillicon and not insecticides as it suffocates them so if you go to vets with your cat that already has fleas buy some spray and frontline you apply spot on then go home and spray your house and funny enough you still keep finding fleas on your cat a week later? This isn't because frontline doesn't work it's because you have failed to prevent larve from hatching out and jumping on your cat. Actually one of the best spot on for fleas is bob Martin! hmy: (can hear knuckles cracking already with angry responses) not the usual crap but the double action one as it has an affect known as "hot foot" where the flea and ticks feet burn so they don't stick around for more than a few seconds. Everyone will have there own products that they can recommend, just please look at all the facts before switching and ask yourself have I properly protected my home and pet not just pet.  thanks for reading now please don't hurt me


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/67196-vets-opinion-needed-bob-martins-spot.html

I will leave you to decide.This may be old but nothing has changed as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for proving my point  bob Martin DOUBLE ACTION uses Imidacloprid same stuff in advantage that kills fleas in only 12 hours and kills new fleas that jump on in 2hrs if they don't jump off first quicker than advocate and frontline. All I'm saying is keep an open mind and listen to sound advise when it presents itself(I'm not saying I'm giving sound advise just it's a shame people jump to conclusions)


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sqp guy said:


> Thank you for proving my point  bob Martin DOUBLE ACTION uses Imidacloprid same stuff in advantage that kills fleas in only 12 hours and kills new fleas that jump on in 2hrs if they don't jump off first quicker than advocate and frontline. All I'm saying is keep an open mind and listen to sound advise when it presents itself(I'm not saying I'm giving sound advise just it's a shame people jump to conclusions)


If a company makes a product which makes animals ill, I'm not going to buy OR TRUST ANY of their products. 'ooh maybe this one won't kill my animal!'


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Please don't get me wrong I wouldn't use it. It's like bakers saying were doing a bakers sensitive that was actually good I still wouldn't buy it all I'm trying to say is when someone says I'm buying something else cos what I'm using doesn't work think why it might not be working. Frontline works advocate works even this stuff does technically work if you still find fleas it's perfectly normal if your environmental spray doesn't kill pupae and frontline says it will take unto 24hours to kill fleas on your pet. That's all


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

I treated my house nearly 3 weeks ago now and last week i found an extremely large flea on my cats head.

I treated my house with acclaim 2000 and my cats with effipro.

BUT the treatment has been successful and killed 99.9% of fleas in my house.

If however you are finding flea dirt on your pet this shows (in my point of view) That they are still able to feed on your pets without dying.

I combed my cats thoroughly after finding that flea and not a speck of dirt on either of them. Just my 2pence


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i've used bob on my cats and had no problems at all. In fact neeps reacts (allergic) to them less than any other product, whether that's due to the formula, delivery system or dosage i don't know cos i can't be arsed looking it up, all i care is it works with as little problems to her as possible. the only other product she doesn't react to as much is advocate which as sqp pointed out is the same active ingredient.

btw, lots have change.. bob formula's for one will no doubt have changed since the much mentioned (by proxy, rarely by self seen evidence and most from THE PAPERS!!!! those trustworthy and well researched information gathers with many science degrees under their belts)

and i've said it before i'll say it again ANY cat can react to ANY treatment neeps reacts to fipronil the other two don't react to any treatments.

Anyone complaining about there still being fleas after one treatment....
Fleas NEED to feed on your pets to die, that is how spot on and tablets work by letting them feed on your cat and dying from the 'poison' that is the treatment. The sprays act by either killing the beasties via 'poison' or dessicating them, or rendering the eggs non-viable. this takes time and you need to keep spraying so that the fleas, that YOU have missed or are more resiliant to the treatment, still hopping around and laying eggs can be dealt with. NOTHING, bar one of the rainbow agents, is capable of killing all fleas in one dosage.

also, just cos you've sprayed your house doesn't mean that is where the infestation is, it could be in your house and a million other places you can't spray (outside for instance),so your house could be clean but your cat could be being reinfested from somewhere else, someone elses non-dosed cat etc.

that is why the label on the house spray cans says repeat every 3 months or whatever... and to spot on every however long to reduce the likelihood of reinfestation, you cannot irradicate fleas completely they are just as insidious as humans.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

owieprone said:


> i've used bob on my cats and had no problems at all. In fact neeps reacts (allergic) to them less than any other product, whether that's due to the formula, delivery system or dosage i don't know cos i can't be arsed looking it up, all i care is it works with as little problems to her as possible. the only other product she doesn't react to as much is advocate which as sqp pointed out is the same active ingredient.


sorry no biggie but I said advantage not advocate, I know there easily mixed up

Also would just like to say that the one I'm on about is in a box with a picture of a dog and cat called bob Martin double action spot on it's not the same as the ordinary spot on in green backed packet as that one only repels fleas because it doesn't contain permethrin due to it being a bit deadly 'n' all. Realise I'm sounding like a bob Martin rep just didn't want my previous posts causing confusion.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Howldaloom said:


> I treated my house nearly 3 weeks ago now and last week i found an extremely large flea on my cats head.
> 
> I treated my house with acclaim 2000 and my cats with effipro.
> 
> ...


Acclaim as far as I'm aware won't kill larve so it sounds perfectly reasonable that your still finding the odd flea also as someone said they will have to bite your cat and have a feed so if it takes 24hrs to kill them it will do a fair few poo's (way too graphic)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just to chuck in my tuppence worth...

Despite frontline-ing, spraying & hoovering till I was blue in the face, I was still having really bad flea problems.

I heard about Advocate on this forum, decided to give it a try and haven't had to spray the house since!!! That was back in March!

I would recommend this product to anyone who stands still long enough to listen!!! It really is brilliant!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Agreed advocate is a great product for fleas


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Sqp guy said:


> sorry no biggie but I said advantage not advocate, I know there easily mixed up
> 
> Also would just like to say that the one I'm on about is in a box with a picture of a dog and cat called bob Martin double action spot on it's not the same as the ordinary spot on in green backed packet as that one only repels fleas because it doesn't contain permethrin due to it being a bit deadly 'n' all. Realise I'm sounding like a bob Martin rep just didn't want my previous posts causing confusion.


that's what i meant to type but couldn't be arsed checking to see if i've put the right one down..  i am at work though so i feel i have the right to post slightly wrong


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

owieprone said:


> that's what i meant to type but couldn't be arsed checking to see if i've put the right one down..  i am at work though so i feel i have the right to post slightly wrong


Agreed

Hfghfbgfcvgtcvggfvvgdcvfddff(to make it long enough)


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've found Frontline stopped working for me AND it made all of the cats foam at the mouth!!!!!!!, so I switched to Advantage (not sure if that's available in the UK. I've also since read some studies indicating that the main ingredient in Frontline, fipronil, is a carcinogen, for what it's worth.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i use virbac effipro and have no problems with that it cost about £10 for 4 pipettes


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I've had loads of replies and I didn't realise!!!  I usually get email notifications when I get a reply, but I haven't!

Anyway, thank you all very much. I spoke to my vet almost in tears coz I really hate fleas or anything like that! They said it was safe and a good idea to Frontline both my 2 cats and my dog with the spot on every month. Also I went and picked up some Staykill household flea spray and sprayed my entire house. I am very pleased to say that I have not seen one flea on any of my animals, so I'm over the moon about that! From now on, I will continue to do them all monthly and do my house once a year. My vet said they don't sell advocate, they recommend frontline spot on still as the best flea reatment. They said they could order it in for me though if I wanted it! As I have seen no further fleas, I'll stick to what I'm doing now, but if I see any fleas again, I will ask for advocate!


----------

